

Reconciling the shift in Software Construction Processes - jasonb05
http://www.neverreadpassively.com/2008/11/reconciling-shift-in-software.html

======
DenisM
I read the article I couldn't find the point in it. Looks like a lot of
rambling about methodologies.

Anyone got it?

